# Streaming: Dienste müssen in der EU 30% regionale Inhalte anbieten



## AliciaKo (8. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Streaming: Dienste müssen in der EU 30% regionale Inhalte anbieten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Streaming: Dienste müssen in der EU 30% regionale Inhalte anbieten*


----------



## Spiritogre (8. November 2018)

Quelle Gamestar - finde ich ja stark, wie offen zugegeben wird von der Konkurrenz abzuschreiben ... ^^

Wenn ich sowas mache, dann bin ich immerhin immer so schlau deren Quelle als Verweis ranzuziehen auch wenn der Artikel "geklaut" ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. November 2018)

wo liegt das Problem? Solange die Quelle angegeben wird, die GS kann ja genauso von PCG "abschreiben" wie du es so nett nennst 

ob da jetzt ein deutscher Mitbewerber oder eine Spieleseite aus den US, UK oder sonst woher als Quelle dient, macht imo keinen Unterschied und finde ich auch nicht irgendwie verwerflich.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wo liegt das Problem? Solange die Quelle angegeben wird, die GS kann ja genauso von PCG "abschreiben" wie du es so nett nennst



Naja, wie ich bereits anführte, ich bin beim Abschreiben von der Konkurrenz immer so schlau deren Quelle als Quelle zu nennen oder mich sogar noch weiter in der Kette hochzuhangeln. Das sieht meiner Ansicht nach einfach professioneller aus ...


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Quelle Gamestar - finde ich ja stark, wie offen zugegeben wird von der Konkurrenz abzuschreiben ... ^^
> 
> Wenn ich sowas mache, dann bin ich immerhin immer so schlau deren Quelle als Verweis ranzuziehen auch wenn der Artikel "geklaut" ist.


 Naja, fast jeder Artikel ist in DEM Sinne "geklaut"  - niemand ist so blöd und klappert alle offiziellen Hersteller- oder Behörden-Websites ab, zb die der EU Kommission, um nach neuen Pressemitteilungen zu suchen, sondern man schaut natürlich auch auf Websites, auf denen bereits gesammelte News stehen. Nur ganz wenige SEHR große Websites hätten das Personal, um wirklich zB auf den EU-Websites nachzusehen, ob es etwas interessantes Neues gibt, oder sie haben professionelle News-Dienste abonniert, um möglichst zeitnah Neuigkeiten zu erfahren. Alle anderen Websites schauen selbstverständlich auch bei zB Google-News, ob es da etwas Schreibenswertes gibt, oder sie haben ihre Handvoll Portale, bei denen sie oft News entdecken. Auch Gamestar hat es ja wiederum von Heise, und ob DIE es selber entdeckt haben oder auch woanders gesehen haben, ist auch noch so ne Frage...

Trotzdem wäre es natürlich schlauer gewesen, nicht ausgerechnet Gamestar zu nennen, sondern die EU selbst, zumal man ja die EU als Quelle sofort findet, sobald mal von der News erfäht.


----------



## LostViking (8. November 2018)

Ein dunkler Tag für die Netflix Nutzer dieses Landes...


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Ein dunkler Tag für die Netflix Nutzer dieses Landes...


 Wieso? Weil nicht noch mehr EU-Inhalte kommen? ^^  Bei Netflix SIND nämlich schon jetzt ca 30% der abrufbaren Inhalte formal gesehen "EU"


----------



## Exar-K (8. November 2018)

Immerhin 30% *europäische* Inhalte, das dürfte quantitativ und qualitativ machbar sein.
Gruselig wäre es für uns nur geworden, wenn wir 30% *deutsche* Inhalte bekommen hätten.


----------



## golani79 (8. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil nicht noch mehr EU-Inhalte kommen? ^^  Bei Netflix SIND nämlich schon jetzt ca 30% der abrufbaren Inhalte formal gesehen "EU"



Darunter einige qualitativ sehr gute Produktionen auch - vor allem, nordische Serien finde ich oft sehr gelungen.


----------



## echohead (8. November 2018)

da wird wieder einer Lobby Millionen mit solchen Vorgaben zu geschustert, was wird denn wohl passieren, Netflix und Co werden um die Quote wohl nicht entsprechende Inhalte in Europa Produzieren lassen sondern Eis Am Stiel 1 bis 99 und die ARD Mediathek lizenziert, 

Was imho bedeutet wir zahlen GEZ und noch mal an die ARD Netflix Gebühren, ja so kann man dann auch Erhöhungen im Inland umgehen um den Volkszorn nicht auf sich zu ziehen.


----------



## devilsreject (8. November 2018)

Buuuuhhhhhh also bald Lindenstraße und GzSz auf Netflix?


----------



## Neawoulf (8. November 2018)

Finde ich generell nicht schlecht. Der ganze völlig überinszenierte, aber oft inhaltlich flache Hollywoodkram hängt mir zum Großteil schon irgendwie zum Hals heraus.

*edit*

Und selbst wenn es dann demnächst Tatort, Polizeiruf & Co. (schaue ich übrigens gern ab und zu) auf Netflix gäbe, wer würde euch zwingen, es euch anzuschauen, wenn ihr es nicht sehen wollt?


----------



## Orzhov (8. November 2018)

Was für eine unsinnige Regelung. Wenn der europäische Content nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit generiert ist er einfach nicht gut genug. Die Verbreitung per EU-Verordnung zu erwirken ist zum fremdschämen und stellt vermutlich auch einen massiven Eingriff in die Märkte dar.


----------



## LostViking (8. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil nicht noch mehr EU-Inhalte kommen? ^^  Bei Netflix SIND nämlich schon jetzt ca 30% der abrufbaren Inhalte formal gesehen "EU"



Oh, dann habe ich den Artikel falsch verstanden. Ich hatte das so aufgefasst als müsse Netflix in jedem Land 30% der Produktionen des jeweiligen Landes zeigen... 
Mein Fehler ^^


----------



## Namthar (8. November 2018)

Ich finde ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen wie Netflix sollte selbst über seinen Inhalt entscheiden! Wenn eben keine Nachfrage besteht warum soll ich als Unternehmer darin investieren?  Finde es eine weitere sehr nachdenkliche  Entscheidung der EU!


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2018)

Namthar schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen wie Netflix sollte selbst über seinen Inhalt entscheiden! Wenn eben keine Nachfrage besteht warum soll ich als Unternehmer darin investieren?  Finde es eine weitere sehr nachdenkliche  Entscheidung der EU!


Die EU will halt ihre Medienstandorte nicht verlieren, was passieren könnte, wenn es irgendwann nur noch zB 2% EU-Inhalte sein sollten, weil die US-Firmen ihre Macht ausspielen. Denn selbst bei zwei absolut identischen Serien hätte die US-Serie viel bessere Chancen nachgefragt zu werden, da die Konzerne einfach viel bessere Vermarktungsstrukturen haben. So eine Art Quote oder ein verteuern von nicht-EU-Produkten was wird übrigens bei vielen Produkten, zB auch vielen Agrarprodukten, auch gemacht. Dass die EU eine Sparte durch Regelungen schützt, ist also nichts Neues. 

Ich finde es absolut legitim, das sichert ne Menge Arbeitsplätze und sorgt dafür, dass man eben NICHT extrem günstige Produktionen machen MUSS und daher langweilige "künstlerisch wertvolle" Dinge herstellt...  Zudem können die Firmen ja trotzdem nach US-Standards produzieren UND tun es ja auch. Viele Serien und Filme, die man für reine US-Produktionen hält, wurden (zumindest zu nennenswerten Anteilen) in der EU produziert. zB was meinst du, wie viel von Game of Thrones in Europa entsteht? Oder die Erfolgsserie Homeland: die spielt schon länger quasi nur noch in Deutschland und wird auch hier gedreht. 

Und viele wirklich zu 100% europäische Produktionen sind wirklich schon längst auf US-Niveau, sie haben es nur sehr schwer, wahrgenommen zu werden.


----------



## xwolfx12 (8. November 2018)

erzähl doch keinen quatsch. die meisten eu-serien sind absoluter müll sry. us serien und filme sind um welten besser


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2018)

xwolfx12 schrieb:


> erzähl doch keinen quatsch. die meisten eu-serien sind absoluter müll sry. us serien und filme sind um welten besser


Welche hast du denn schon gesehen, dass du zu dieser Meinung kommst? Oder stehst Du einfach nur auf Serien wie ZB Flash oder Gotham, die man in Europa allein wegen der Rechteverwertung gar nicht umsetzen könnte? Welche Serien schaust du denn besonders gerne? 

Was zB Sitcoms angeht, gibt es in Europa in der Tat nichts. Aber Thriller, Krimis, Drama-Serien, da gibt es durchaus sehr gute, und auch aus den USA kommen nicht ausschließlich gute Serien. Es kommen aber aus den USA extrem VIELE Serien, da ist es klar, dass du mehr gute US- als EU-Serien hast. Und manchmal trifft man auch mit Schwachsinn den Massengeschmack, zB würde man die CSI-Reihe in Europa drehen, würden alle nur mit dem Kopf schütteln über diesen Käse - trotzdem ist die Serienreihe total erfolgreich, und eil ie so gehypt wurde, sieht man über die Unsinnigen Dinge hinweg und schaut die Serie trotzdem gern.


----------



## archwizard80 (8. November 2018)

Na da bin ich aber froh, dass ich in der Schweiz wohne.


----------



## Frullo (8. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was für eine unsinnige Regelung. Wenn der europäische Content nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit generiert ist er einfach nicht gut genug. Die Verbreitung per EU-Verordnung zu erwirken ist zum fremdschämen und stellt vermutlich auch einen massiven Eingriff in die Märkte dar.



Wart's nur ab, bis die europäischen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten auf die Idee kommen, dass mindestens die Hälfte dieser Produktionen "weiblich" sein müssen


----------



## Orzhov (8. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wart's nur ab, bis die europäischen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten auf die Idee kommen, dass mindestens die Hälfte dieser Produktionen "weiblich" sein müssen



Den Genderprofessorx will ich sehen der den Unterschied zwischen einem männlichen und einem weiblichen Dateiformat kennt.

Für die EU versuchen hier den primären oder sekundären Wirtschaftssektor zu schützen meinetwegen. Netflix und co sind doch bestenfalls noch tertiärer Sektor und später.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wart's nur ab, bis die europäischen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten auf die Idee kommen, dass mindestens die Hälfte dieser Produktionen "weiblich" sein müssen



Mehr Brüste sind ja eigentlich nicht schlecht


----------



## Frullo (8. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Den Genderprofessorx will ich sehen der den Unterschied zwischen einem männlichen und einem weiblichen Dateiformat kennt.



Ist doch ganz einfach: Genderprofessorx haut eine eigene Definition dafür raus


----------



## Frullo (8. November 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mehr Brüste sind ja eigentlich nicht schlecht



Die hinter der Kamera siehst Du nicht, kriegst sie jedoch auf andere Art zu spüren als erwartet.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> , zB würde man die CSI-Reihe in Europa drehen, würden alle nur mit dem Kopf schütteln über diesen Käse - trotzdem ist die Serienreihe total erfolgreich, und eil ie so gehypt wurde, sieht man über die Unsinnigen Dinge hinweg und schaut die Serie trotzdem gern.


Warum denn würde? 

Das ist doch schon passiert: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._I._S._–_Die_Sprache_der_Toten . Das war das deutsche Remake einer italienischen Serie die einfach mal CSI kopiert hat.


----------



## Namthar (9. November 2018)

Ich verstehe deinen Ansatz Herbboy, und eine Metropolstellung ist immer sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen! Wenn man sich den so viele Sorgen macht, warum nicht Verträge schließen ? Finde es eben nicht gut wenn jemand etwas aufgezwungen wird. Schlussendlich entscheidet der Konsument was er sehen will. Bin mir sicher wenn die Nachfrage stark genug nach EU Filmen ist, das man mit Sicherheit das Potential erkennen würde um mehr Gewinn zu Erwirtschaften. Aber das mit Netflix kann sich ja eh bald erledigt haben, da anscheinend die BIG 6 wegfallen werden.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Warum denn würde?
> 
> Das ist doch schon passiert: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._I._S._–_Die_Sprache_der_Toten . Das war das deutsche Remake einer italienischen Serie die einfach mal CSI kopiert hat.


 ich meinte damit, dass man mit dem Kopf schütteln würde, wenn man wirklich ein "CSI Hannover" drehen würde, also einen "offiziellen" Ableger mit der typischen CSI-Optik, Kamera usw, - ich meinte nicht einfach nur eine "eine Serie, bei der ebenfalls auf obskure Weise forensisch ermittelt wird"     denn solche Serien oder Filme sind ja eh nix Neues.


----------



## Worrel (9. November 2018)

Das Problem bei Quoten ist, daß dann immer mal was als Quotenerfüllung produziert wird und nicht, weil jemand eine künstlerische Vision, ein interessantes Konzept oder schlicht handwerkliches Können hat.

Quotenerfüllung würde ja auch ein schnell runter genudelter _ "Berlin Tag und Nacht" _Ableger sein ...


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Quoten ist, daß dann immer mal was als Quotenerfüllung produziert wird und nicht, weil jemand eine künstlerische Vision, ein interessantes Konzept oder schlicht handwerkliches Können hat.
> 
> Quotenerfüllung würde ja auch ein schnell runter genudelter _ "Berlin Tag und Nacht" _Ableger sein ...


 Logisch. Aber FALLS man due Quote nicht erfüllen kann, wird es IMHO am ehesten einfach dadurch erreicht, dass man alte, günstige Produktionen mit ins Sortiment nimmt und dann aber auch durchaus schaut, welche günstigen Dinge trotzdem für die Nutzer interessant wären. Und/oder man schmeißt nicht-EU-Produktionen raus, die eh kaum einer abruft. Es geht ja nicht um eine Quote bei den Eigenproduktionen der Portale, sondern um eine bei der Auswahl an Inhalten.

Was mich da interessieren würde: geht es um die Anzahl an abrufbaren Inhalten, oder um deren Dauer...? ^^


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich meinte damit, dass man mit dem Kopf schütteln würde, wenn man wirklich ein "CSI Hannover" drehen würde, also einen "offiziellen" Ableger mit der typischen CSI-Optik, Kamera usw, - ich meinte nicht einfach nur eine "eine Serie, bei der ebenfalls auf obskure Weise forensisch ermittelt wird"     denn solche Serien oder Filme sind ja eh nix Neues.


Ich weiß, du hast aber wohl nie die nicht offizielle Kopie gesehen, sonst würdest du das nicht sagen


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du hast aber wohl nie die nicht offizielle Kopie gesehen, sonst würdest du das nicht sagen


 ja gut, dann ändere ich meine Aussage eben in: ein CSI auf europäisch war oder wäre eine Lachnummer 

Ich bin 100% überzeugt, dass CSI - selbst wenn es in Miami, Lad Vegas oder New York spielen würde, mit EXAKT den gleichen Geschichten, gleicher Optik, gleichem Sound usw. in Deutschland kaum einen Fan finden würde, wenn die Schauspieler alle "nativ" Deutsch reden würden und es eine deutsche Produktion wäre. Oder dass umgekehrt etliche Leute, die Cobra 11 den letzten Rotz finden, die Serie super finden würden, wenn sie aus den USA stammen würde und synchronisiert wäre. Das gibt einfach ein anderes Feeling rüber


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder dass umgekehrt etliche Leute, die Cobra 11 den letzten Rotz finden, die Serie super finden würden, wenn sie aus den USA stammen würde und synchronisiert wäre. Das gibt einfach ein anderes Feeling rüber



das ist doch tatsächlich so, aber eher wegen "Das ist aus Deutschland//Europa, das muss schlecht sein"
Dafür läuft die im Ausland ganz gut


----------



## Xanbor (9. November 2018)

Ich halte nichts von solchen Pflichtquoten - sie beleidigen dadurch gute Werke/Personen. So gibt es ja z.B. die US-Serien "Law and Order" und den Ableger "Law and Order: Special Victims Unit", die ich sehr gut finde und gern gesehen habe. Den europäischen Ableger "Law and Order UK" finde ich dagegen unterirdisch und habe da vielleicht zwei Folgen gesehen.

Wenn die europäischen Filme-/Serienmacher auf solchen Portalen mehr gesehen werden wollen, sollen sie einfach ihre Qualität erhöhen.

Ach ja, zur "Frauenquote": Der fällt dann bestimmt "Lawrence von Arabien" zum Opfer (Ein Filmklassiker, falls den jemand kennt): In dem Streifen kommt immerhin eine ganze Frau vor - fast am Ende - eine Krankenschwester und das wars.


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2018)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Ach ja, zur "Frauenquote": Der fällt dann bestimmt "Lawrence von Arabien" zum Opfer (Ein Filmklassiker, falls den jemand kennt): In dem Streifen kommt immerhin eine ganze Frau vor - fast am Ende - eine Krankenschwester und das wars.


Hab ich was überlesen? Wer sagt denn was von einer Frauenquote?


----------



## Xanbor (10. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hab ich was überlesen? Wer sagt denn was von einer Frauenquote?



Auf Seite 1, ganz unten von Frullo - mit der XBox ist das zweifache zitieren von 2 Seiten nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2018)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Auf Seite 1, ganz unten von Frullo - mit der XBox ist das zweifache zitieren von 2 Seiten nicht ganz so einfach.


 Du hast entweder nicht verstanden, dass das von Frullo nur eine sarkastische Anmerkung war und selbstverständlich nicht wirklich eine Frauenquote in Filmen/Serien auch nur ansatzweise im Gespräch ist, oder aber Du wolltest selber einen Witz machen, den keiner hier versteht...


----------



## Xanbor (11. November 2018)

Daß Du das nicht verstehst ist aber nicht mein Problem.

Ach ja: Ersetzte doch  "den hier keiner versteht" durch "den ich nicht verstehe" - denn du bis ja bisher der Einzige.


----------

